# NFC mit Webseite auslesen



## werner_sg (3. November 2017)

Hallo,

habe ein etwas komplexeres anliegen -

Habe eine Webseite mit Datenbank nun möchte ich gerne das in dem Suchfeld der NFC Code via Handy eingelesen werden kann.

Also der User ruft die Seite per Smartphone auf navigiert zur Suche und liest dann den NFC Tag aus wessen Daten dann in die Suche übergeben wird.

Gibt es da bereits fertige Lösungen oder wie muss man da ansetzen.

Bedanke mich jetzt schon mal über alle produktiven Hinweise.


----------



## melmager (4. November 2017)

Also mit "NFC Tag Writer" von NXP kann man NFC Tags beschreiben.
Und natürlich auch Web Links auf den Tag schreiben.
Dabei kann man auch variablen/werte mit dem Link übergeben 

Wozu dann ein Suchfeld ?


----------



## werner_sg (5. November 2017)

Das geht nicht nur mit dem NFC Tag Writer von NXP da gibt es ein paar mehr. Aber mir gehts wie Anfangs beschrieben nicht um die Programmierung des Tags. Sondern expliziet darum den Tag über die Webseite auszulesen und mit dem Wert des Tags den passenden Datensatz auszugeben, dafür das Suchfeld.


----------



## DerKleene1 (5. November 2017)

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, könnte Dir sowas helfen:

Handy Tastatur:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tecit.android.barcodekbd.demo&hl=de

Oder am Computer Tastatur simulieren:
https://www.amazon.de/Multi-ISO-Leser-Keyboard-Emulation-ISO14443-ISO15693/dp/B00K5S7F3W


----------



## werner_sg (6. November 2017)

Danke das hilft weiter


----------

